# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  πιστολακι μαλλιων philips salon dry

## panagiotis0

Παιδια καλησπερα σε ολους!εχουμε στο σπίτι το πιστολακι για τα μαλλια το philips salon dry.Στα ξαφνικα δεν σταματησε να λειτουργει εντελως.Αυτο ειναι το ευκολο μερος :Smile:  :Smile:  μιας και η βλαβη θα ειναι κατι απλο.Το δυσκολο μέρος ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να το ανοιξω.Εχει ένα δαχτυλιδι στο μπροστινο μερος που δεν βγαινει με τιποτα.Εχω δει και βιντεακια στο youtube αλλα δεν βοηθανε.Το εχει ανοιξει καποιος να μου πει πως ανοιγει?Πρωτη φορα βλεπω κατι τετοιο, σαν να μην θελει η philips να το επισκευασει.

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας!

----------


## Panoss

> Εχω δει και βιντεακια στο youtube αλλα δεν βοηθανε.


Στα βιντεάκια βγάζουν το δαχτυλίδι;





> σαν να μην θελει η philips να το επισκευασει.


Η Philips εννοείται πως δεν θέλει να το επισκευάσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η Philips εννοείται πως δεν θέλει να το επισκευάσεις.


Άμα το περιλάβει ένας Ρώσος θα το κάνει να μην μπορεί να το ανοίξει ούτε η Philips .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEICwQa__Z4

----------


## panagiotis0

> Στα βιντεάκια βγάζουν το δαχτυλίδι;
> 
> 
> 
> Η Philips εννοείται πως δεν θέλει να το επισκευάσεις.


Στα βιντεακια δεν δειχνουν ακριβως καποια το εχουν βγαλει ηδη καποια δεν δειχνουν καλα λογω κακης ποιοτητας βιντεο.

----------

